# Old school soundstream fans ......



## Hulk Hogan (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello to you all!

In the world of soundstream where does the older lil wonder 4 fit in? particularly in relationship to the sound quality of a reference 404? are they mile apart? similar in sound but less power?

pls help fellow freeks!


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

The early Lil Wonders were the last of the amps made in the US before the bankruptcy liquidation and subsequent restarting of Soundstream by Power Acoustik. It is part of the Rubicon series, designed by former Orion engineer Greg Loupe (sp?). 
The LIL Wonders, while solid amps like the rest of the 1st gen. Rubicons were marketed in a way many found gimmicky, with the wacky ratings. I don't remember off the top of my head what the actual power ratings for the 4 channel was, but I think it was about 60-70 WPC. The are a very good amp as far as reliability and clean power goes, and if you aren't looking for high power they are a very good choice and can be found for not much money. A typical Lil Wonder 4 in very good condition should run about 100.00 USD.


----------



## Hulk Hogan (Jan 11, 2009)

Awesome, many thanks - what about the SQ compared to things like the ref series? are the lil wonders miles apart?


----------

